# Does a 'lesser' partner impact your libido?



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

How does going from a good sex partner to someone that is say average at it impact your libido? 

I am fortunate enough that my fiancee is by far my best sexual partner, and I simply can't keep my hands from her. In the past I have wondered if for some reason we should break up, and I went to another person who wasn't as good sexually, would it have a dramatic impact on my libido.

Hopefully, I never have to find out. But some of you on here that i have read, you indicate that your current partner isn't necessarily your best sexual partner.

I was wondering if you have had a better lover in the past than you do now, has that impacted your libido in anyway, and if so has it been a negative impact or a positive one.


----------

